# Offshore fishing crew



## BOATMAN (Jun 25, 2012)

I am looking for an offshore fishing crew in the Lake Charles.LA area I have a 26 ft center console with twin Merc 225 hp engines, and all the fishing gear. Looking for fisherman to help with gas bait and outboard oil. I mostly launch from Cameron,LA and fish 60-75 miles offshore. If interested email me at [email protected], Ranger250


----------



## ccm131313 (Jul 12, 2009)

Email sent


----------

